# Moss balls?



## Madi92 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got a new tank and was wondering if a moss ball would be okay. I saw some at the store but wanted my betta to adjust to his home first . Which he is doing okay , but his fins are a little clamped and he really hasn't been into eating but its only his second day so ill just give him some time to adjust. So let me know everything you can about moss balls from care to how they do with bettas, ect...


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Some advice . . . I don't see a heater, is there one? Bettas need a water temp 78-80F since they're tropical fish. I would see about getting some more plants, preferably silk & a cave, they like things to rest on close to the surface & to hide in. Make sure you're doing the proper amount of water changes & are using a good water conditioner such as Prime. These could be reasons he's not eating & why he's clamped along with being in a new environment. As for the moss ball, I just put mine in their tanks & left them be, both have grown pretty good.


----------



## Madi92 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ya I'm planning and trying to make time to go to the store and look into a heater and one more plants/ caves. But acutually tonite when I tried to feed him again he did eat so that's good and his fins even unclamped for a little while. One thing I'm worried about with the heater is though is I have only a one gallon and I read somewhere they are hard to heat but right now I don't have the funds to get a new tank and a heater. Do you know of any heater that will heat a one gallon but not over hate it


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

A good 25w adjustable heater will heat a 1 gallon properly. I have one heating a 0.3 gallon freestanding breeder box right now, so it's not as scary as some make it out to be 
I think truaqua might be selling cheap heaters right now. amazon often has the hagen elites for around $12 and dr foster and smith usually have the 25w hydoe theos for a good price


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Moss balls are great! Go ahead 
Are you planning to upgrade your Betta? They really so much better in a 5gal+ and you really get to see their personality!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I got several and, they grew big enough to split. Since adding, I have had several good things happen: 1) Keep nitrate level down. 2)Become a biological agent, 3) Fry love them to suck up the infusia. 4)They grow to a point where you can split them and add to other tanks.
I do suggest a small heater. I have small ones that, I believe are petco's own. Tank stays at 78 degrees, always. In breeding tanks, I have adjustables so I keep it it above 80 degrees.
Also, if you are looking to get more bargains, buy them off of Etsy or Ebay. Much cheaper and much bigger than the pet stores.


----------

